# Goodbye Luny Toons



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

My little Luna had to be pts today for various health issues.

I miss her so very much already, she had such a zest for life and a funny way of spinning in circles each time she came to a corner of the room and didn't know where to run next.

She was such pretty little girl, who was slightly crazy - hence her nickname luny-toon or sometimes just toony. She had a tough start to life and more than made up for it once she was well again. She started off as roan, but then completely roaned out to be white with black eyes.

RIP little one, 2 years is not enough. Play hard at the bridge.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Every time I read these sad posts I almost cry. Thinking of my poor deceased rats and my sick one at the moment. :'( She is a beautiful little baby.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you, I still cant believe she's gone. 

The others are out running now and I keep thinking she's going to come and jump on me...

At least I can take comfort in the fact she isn't suffering anymore.

And yes, she really was very pretty.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry <3
She was a gorgeous girl & her slightly crazy-ness will be missed.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I am at the virge of of tears even thinking of any of my babies dying. Hoping you recover and your other rats are ok.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

They're little live span is never long enough :-( I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs* I'm sure she is playing hard at the bridge!


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure she is playing hard too - she loved to spin in circles, i'm sure she is doing that in her loony way.

I still miss her so much, the group feels so incomplete as a trio - I keep waiting to see her little head pop out to say hello.

The girls are starting to move on I think, the first couple of days they just kept heading back home to look for her, but now they are slowly becoming more playful again. 

Thank you everyone for all the support - it's nice to know there are people out there who know how hard it is to lose a ratty, especially an extra special one like Luna.


----------

